# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Homemade Autofeeder (Open Order)

## evendee

Permisi Om-om & bro.. :Wave: 

Sebelumnya saya pernah sharing tutorial pembuatan DIY autofeeder pada subforum "Do It Your Self", karena adanya peminat dengan autofeeder ini maka saya buka orderan utk menerima pembuatan autofeeder ini.  ::  


Langsung aja ini penampakannya :






[YOUTUBE]rBdYVGqxYBw[/YOUTUBE]


Autofeeder ini digerakaan dengan menggunakan motor (Dinamo AC 4 Watt), jadi selama motor ini menyala maka pelet akan keluar dari box.


Jadi untuk setting frekuensi & porsi feedingnya diset menggunakan Timer digital.


Sebagai ilustrasi saya tetapkan untuk output per menitnya sekitar 50gram, jadi kalo feedingnya mo dikasih 50gram aja maka autofeeder ini cuma perlu dinyalain 1 menit, sedangkan jika feedingnya mo 100gram maka autofeedernya dinyalain selama 2 menit, 200gram nyalain 4 menit dan begitu seterusnya..(settingnya pake timer digital)


* Video di atas output autofeedernya saya buat sekitar 50gram/menit


*Fitur:*
- Dimensi 22cm x 22cm x 32cm
- Kapasitas 4 Liter / kurang lebih 2 Kg
- Pakan size S, M, ato L (bisa diadjust kog)
- Frekuensi maksimal 8 kali sehari (Sesuai Timer yg hanya bisa diset max 8 kali) 
- Porsi feeding biasanya saya buat per menitnya sekitar 30-50gram. Bisa disesuaikan dengan permintaan om/bro krn setiap hobbyst kan kebutuhannya berbeda-beda, ada yg sekali feeding 100gram ada juga yg feedingnya cuma 30gram.
- Lubang outputnya bisa dipanjangi lagi, tinggal disambung socket aja.
- Bisa dipakai utk kolam Indoor atau Outdoor


*Harga Promosi:* 
- Rp.400.000 /unit (Include timer digital)
- Rp.280.000 /unit (Exclude timer digital), timernya om/bro beli sendiri aja soalnya di daerah saya sini rada mahal (Rp.120.000) & jarang yg ngejualnya.


Harga blm termasuk ongkir ya... (estimasi ongkir 2kg x Rp.xx.xxx/kg). Pengiriman biasanya via TIKI ato JNE


Oh iya autofeeder ini bisa juga dipake buat peliharaan lain misalnya anjing, kucing ato ayam  :Doh: 

Setiap Autofeeder yg teroder akan disumbangkan 3% buat KOI-S.

Tengkiu om & bro atas perhatian & supportnya....  :Rockon: 
Untuk info lbh jelas bisa WhatsApp ato SMS ke no ini *085371200999 ( Efendy)*   :Gossip:

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Sama2 om yogas....

Bagi om yg pengen coba buat sendiri (DIY) :
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...IY-Auto-Feeder

Tengkiu....

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Saya pesan satu, om.. Gak usah pakai timer.
Mudah2an produknya bagus..
Sukses ya om!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Boblyn09

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Om...sory ya potonya lupa diresize....

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Wah..mantap nih om om..saya jg lagi nunggu kiriman nih dr om evendee..hehe

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Orderan temen2



Thank's ya...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fathoni13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

salut deh.. emang ide nya top..

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bang Eed

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Auto feedernya emang mantap, pelayanannya lebih mantap lagi,waktu pengiriman remuk karna mungkin tertindih barang berat oleh jnenya ,diganti lagi ama om efendy yang baru ,thanks omm sukses selalu

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## danielko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Roberto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Kolam om Bina - Jakarta



Kolam om Agus - Bandung



Tengkiu om2 udah menggunakan Homemade Autofeeder ini...

----------


## sabhara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Didikwir68

Waduh....baru baca.....over time dong....please....mau orderjuga nih

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## FerryFis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Didikwir68

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## FerryFis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

> Sukses om F&D...
> Saya lagi nunggu pengiriman nich


 " F&D "   :Thumb:  Kreatif nih om Leo

 Boleh juga "F&D" ini dijadiin merek autofeedernya (mesti bayar royalti ga?)  ::  
Eits....kog jadi mirip merek pakan mahal itu ya hehehe

Barang dah dikirim om, mungkin senin dah nyampe..
Tengkiu ya..

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Didikwir68

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Didikwir68

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Autofeeder sudah sampai om, packagingnya cukup rapi n isinya aman 
Xie xie F&D

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Didikwir68

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## FerryFis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## FerryFis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Om...  mau tanya, boleh tak,,,,

1. umur pakai, brp th ?
2. garansi brp lama ?
3. lewat dari garansi,biaya servis brp?
4. etc, 

thx u

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## FerryFis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

> wah kalo om efendi ikut juga di TEMU AKBAR members kois pasti orderannya kewalahan deh hehehehh
> bersatu kita kuat
> bersama kois kita hebat


Pengen banget sih om sambil blajar dari suhu2, cuma kendala di lokasi aja...jauh banget om.....

Betul om, krn ada Kois & dukungan dari om2/tmn2 di forum ini autofeeder ini bisa berjalan dengan lancar.. 

Tengkiu utk Kois & members Kois  ::

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## FerryFis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Masih ingat dgn kolam ini ???
> 
> 
> 
> Ini adalah "MyNekat Pond"nya om Epoe


Om liatin yang banyak banyak ikannya ...................................  :Rockon:

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

> Tengkiu om...
> 
> Punya om segera dikirim


 :Rockon:  customer yng udh ngantri duluan aja om..santai masih ada 1 di rumah  :Rockon: 
sama2 hatur nuhuunn

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## genadhi

Si pinky ditunggu di bekasi y om efendy.. Heeheehee...

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

> Ngelanjutin dr kamar sebelah:
> Om, sumbang saran nih. Kalau boleh request: auto feeder dgn 3 catridge yang masing2 bisa d set waktunya sendiri2. Jadi cukup utk taruh growth, wheatgerm dan color. Bisa d set kapan keluar growth, wg atau color


Sippp... Idenya ditampung om...

Tengkiu

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mulyadi iching

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Malam...om...

Sekedar informasi saat ini F&D Autofeeder sudah mempunyai situs baru.

Silahkan kunjungi www.jualautofeeder.com

Tengkiu...  :: 

Reseller are welcome...

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## robs

Bole tau alat pakan beli dmn?

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mulyadi iching

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Kolam Om Vincent - Zeravince

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...mohon-sarannya







Tengkiu om...

----------


## zeravince

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyukoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wahyukoi

Pin 22e2ba10

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

om evendde keluarin foto yg kotak om, keren juga itu

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Mantap kali om..semoga makin laris dan larisss... 
Saya aja sampe pake 2 buah..
 :Rockon:

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

F&D Autofeeder Special Edition

Open PO s/d 2 Oktober 2014

Yang blom ngorder ayo buruan diorder....
Ingat besok terakhir ya...  :: 

*Booked 20 unit

Harga:
Type Kecil kap.1,5 kg @600.000 + ongkir 2 kg
Type Besar kap.3,5 kg @700.000 + ongkir 3 kg

Tengkiu...

WA : 085371200999
BB : 75A8A7E7

----------


## oeisinsing

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Kolam Om Widi - Beearacer


mantap om. bisa sampe 2 autofeedernya, kayanya beni goinya makannya banyak banget

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

wihh jago pantun juga hehehehe

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bangor Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

F&D Autofeeder tersedia 3 pilihan warna : 
Biru , Hijau , Pink

2 Type pilihan:
- Type Kecil Kap.1,5 kg
- Type Besar Kap.3,5 kg

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Danieltio

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Video:
https://youtu.be/bXviCyM1bo4


F&D Autofeeder Limited Edition

- Kapasitas 6kg
- Frekuensi 8x 
- Porsi feeding bisa diatur seminimal mungkin (menggunakan Timer Digital Detik)
- Ukuran pelet M atau L
- Kabel 3 m

Untuk informasi & pemesanan :
SMS / WA : 085371200999
BB : 59BB3728

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ikankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

